# Valet Pro Citrus Pre Wash



## scotty76

Used this for the first time today at 1-8 dilution in a 2l pump sprayer. Absolutely excellent. Removed almost all of the dirt when rinsed with the pressure washer. I'll be using this from now on instead of snow foam. It did all the things I hoped snow foam would but sadly never delivered. 

Sorry no action shots but this was after a wash with CG Glossworkz shampoo.


----------



## GreyLeonFR

Which snowfoam have you got mate?

Personally I'd use both with a good power wash in between each. 

Snowfoam does remove some crud but VP CP does a brilliant job. 

Try some VP advanced neutral snow foam, that stuff is brilliant. 

I power wash, VP CP, power wash, snowfoam, power wash and only then put mitt to paint. Usually after all the pre-wash stages I can just leave the car and not bother with the 2bm.


----------



## scotty76

GreyLeonFR said:


> Which snowfoam have you got mate?


Currently got CG No Touch Snow Foam. It's much better than some others I have had but still didn't do what VP Citrus Pre Wash did. I am always, always short of time (young kids) so need products to be effective and help me save time. VP Citrus Pre Wash did just that.

My car probably hadn't been washed for 6 weeks and yet the pre wash took 99% off the crud off.


----------



## Philb1965

I've come to the same conclusion and given my lance and remaining foam to a mate. This stuff removed probably 95% of the dirt when I used it this week for the first time. Washed with 2bm after pre wash and the rinse bucket was clear at the end.

No more snow foam for me either.


----------



## scotty76

Agree Phil. Think the lance and foam will be on the 'bay later.


----------



## Chrissyronald

Started using this product a few months ago at 1-10.

Takes all the crud off a well protected car!


----------



## nessy

i used vp citrus yesterday on my other halfs car and forgot how good this is. after using as a pre soak the dirt just soaked away, and you could see this around the bottom of the car.:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

I don't use foam,haven't for years it's too hit and miss for me.Citrus prewash in a silverline hand pressure sprayer and done.Wonderful stuff.


----------



## Blackroc

I've been very impressed with it since I started using it from December. Really does make a difference to cleaning - especially before snow foaming.

A very versatile product that can be used in so many ways!


----------



## aldouk

Is this applied thought a foam lance, or could it be added to the detergent bottle on a karcher?

Cheers


----------



## Philb1965

aldouk said:


> Is this applied thought a foam lance, or could it be added to the detergent bottle on a karcher?
> 
> Cheers


It would dilute it too much I think. Just get a cheap pump sprayer for a few quid and use that, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## scotty76

aldouk said:


> Is this applied thought a foam lance, or could it be added to the detergent bottle on a karcher?
> 
> Cheers


It's not designed for use through a foam lance. I applied using one of these. http://www.wilkinsonplus.com/hoses-water-butts+watering/wilko-get-watering-pump-sprayer-2l/invt/0123775/


----------



## aldouk

Ahh ok, might try done of this

Cheers


----------



## VenomUK

Dose anyone know where I can get a spare snow foam bottle. It breaks me having to do a step and then go inside and set up another solution in the same bottle. Would make my life so much easier if I could have a prewash in one bottle and a snow foam in another bottle and have it all set up in the garage. 

Any suggestions? Cheaper the bette too lol.


----------



## james_death

I use the empty demon shine detailer spray bottle or cheap wilko spray bottles or autosmart spray bottles...:thumb:


----------



## Jochen

Most bottles will fit a lance. I use these http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/accessories/handi-hold-bottle-947ml-/prod_375.html


----------



## james_death

Without checking i would say about the size of a pop bottle thread.


----------



## Pazz

What's the tar removal performance of this stuff like? Better than tardis?

I'm looking for an alternative to Tardis as I'm always a bit concerned as to how aggressive Tardis is and the fact it doesnt rinse off very well. Probably due to it not being water-soluble.


----------



## mike41

Pazz said:


> What's the tar removal performance of this stuff like? Better than tardis?
> 
> I'm looking for an alternative to Tardis as I'm always a bit concerned as to how aggressive Tardis is and the fact it doesnt rinse off very well. Probably due to it not being water-soluble.


It does'nt remove tar mate,you need something stronger,a dedicated tar remover for that I'm afraid

Mike


----------



## Rabidracoon28

As far as I'm aware, VP Citrus Pre Wash is not and does not remove tar. Doesn't remove tar on my car anyway. I use Oblitarate for that.


----------



## Pazz

Product mixup here, I'm getting confused with their Citrus Tar and Glue Remover!

Forum search FAIL!


----------



## warren

I'm still not convinced yet.seems to leave a visible film of dirt on car...


----------



## WayneST250

warren said:


> I'm still not convinced yet.seems to leave a visible film of dirt on car...


Hi Warren
Can I asked, do you use a Power Washer to wash the VP CPW off the car after leaving it to soak for a few minutes?


----------



## mike41

warren said:


> I'm still not convinced yet.seems to leave a visible film of dirt on car...


Yes it does leave a light film on the car,so does snowfoam, both remove most of the dirt though which suits me before doing a 2BM wash :thumb:

Mike


----------



## Soul boy 68

I always use VP Citrus pre wash as well as a snow foam as I believe the snow foam gets to work on any muck left remaining before the 2BM.:detailer:


----------



## mike41

Soul boy 68 said:


> I always use VP Citrus pre wash as well as a snow foam as I believe the snow foam gets to work on any muck left remaining before the 2BM.:detailer:


I've been using both all winter that way,but will probably switch between one or t'other come the (hopefully) better weather :thumb:

Mike


----------



## ChrisEG6

i agree that this stuff is better than snow foam i personally just use snow foam for in the arches and hard to reach places under the car !


----------



## warren

Hi Wayne. Yes I do..:thumb:


----------



## WayneST250

warren said:


> Hi Wayne. Yes I do..:thumb:


Why I asked this was because I have just purchased VP CPW and because of the weather I thought I would give my car a quick wash using CPW and then "hose" it off, this didn't do much at all for the removal of dirt or traffic film.


----------



## Sirmally2

It doesnt do anything for traffic film... however it does remove the heavier dirt.

If you want it to remove the film you will need a TFR and most are not LSP friendly. Only one i know that is ok is one is autosmart hazsafe. And that is ok providing you use a sensible dilution ratio


----------



## asspur96

*Newbie*

Looked at all threads got different ideas VP citrus / Snow foam ETc then took plunge on Citrus Wash as been using there Wheel cleaner and nothing better used yesterday midweek wash at local jet wash with sprayer and car was spotless quick dry and even my missus said " Car looks clean what else have you bought now?" hardest thing about this is always liked clean car now she thinks Im NUTS and keeps checking paypal account!!!!


----------



## Forsaken

Can't wait to try some,think new version also doubles as apc.


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth

Quick question on this - if you were to make up a large diluted batch (say 5l-10l) - would it be fine to use over the course of a couple of months, or does the product degrade in anyway once diluted?


----------



## 123HJMS

Mr Bigglesworth said:


> Quick question on this - if you were to make up a large diluted batch (say 5l-10l) - would it be fine to use over the course of a couple of months, or does the product degrade in anyway once diluted?


Valet pro commented on a thread the other day and said a mixed/diluted solution should be used within 1 month :thumb:


----------



## e32chris

Sirmally2 said:


> It doesnt do anything for traffic film... however it does remove the heavier dirt.
> 
> If you want it to remove the film you will need a TFR and most are not LSP friendly. Only one i know that is ok is one is autosmart hazsafe. And that is ok providing you use a sensible dilution ratio


according to this it does remove traffic film and is infact a tfr product 

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/valeting-and-bulk/valet-pro-citrus-pre-wash/prod_728.html


----------



## hotbaws

Guys,

Where's best to be 5L of this from?

Cheers


----------



## slineclean

hotbaws said:


> Guys,
> 
> Where's best to be 5L of this from?
> 
> Cheers


Clean Your Car?


----------



## 123HJMS

hotbaws said:


> Guys,
> 
> Where's best to be 5L of this from?
> 
> Cheers


Elite Car Care sometimes have offers on VP stuff


----------



## dillinja999

123HJMS said:


> Valet pro commented on a thread the other day and said a mixed/diluted solution should be used within 1 month :thumb:


really?, i mixed up 5 litres 2 weeks ago and havent used any yet


----------



## Johnsy

123HJMS said:


> Elite Car Care sometimes have offers on VP stuff


how much?

got mine from juicy detailing £16.95

http://www.juicydetailing.co.uk/was...rus-pre-wash-5-litres/flypage_images.tpl.html

there local to me too so no postage, i use it neat


----------



## Method Man

Used this for the first time today with a 10% dilution (i.e. 200 ml in 2000ml).

I'm really impressed with it :thumb:. I used on the g/f's Meriva and it was its first post-winter clean. The car was filthy and it shifted loads of the muck and grime even after a dwell time of only two or three minutes.

Did a PW off, then snow foam and you could really notice the difference when compared with just a snow foam.

Will be investing in some more as I was using only a sample size bottle.


----------



## Eliasasas

Is this stuff really wax/sealant-safe? I mean it seems very similar to an all purpose cleaner.

I've been looking to get something like this, and I don't doubt its cleaning power, but I am worried about stripping my sealant (Menzerna Powerlock).


----------



## 123HJMS

Johnsy said:


> how much?
> 
> got mine from juicy detailing £16.95
> 
> http://www.juicydetailing.co.uk/was...rus-pre-wash-5-litres/flypage_images.tpl.html
> 
> there local to me too so no postage, i use it neat


Wooooohhh don't use it neat!! It will strip your lsp!!! Use it a 8:1 if minging or 10:1 if there is only a small amount of dirt on the car


----------



## Bristle Hound

hotbaws said:


> Guys,
> 
> Where's best to be 5L of this from?
> 
> Cheers


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=295097&highlight=Valet+Pro+Citrus+Pre+Wash :thumb:


----------



## willg

Only stuff i use does a good job


----------



## waxtrucker

Keep hearing lots of good things about vp citrus might have to give it a try


----------



## HSimon

Could i ask if all you guys are using this all over the car, or just on the lower, mucky areas ?, thankyou.


----------



## mike41

HSimon said:


> Could i ask if all you guys are using this all over the car, or just on the lower, mucky areas ?, thankyou.


I spray it all over the car, maybe hit the dirtier areas a second time before rinsing if its really manky.:thumb:
Mike


----------



## Gary_LB

Although I do use this all over the car i do focus on the bottom half of the panels which tend to be more dirty


----------



## HSimon

Thanks for the replys chaps, regards, SIMON.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Been mixing this at 8:1 dilute ratio with very warm but not hot water. The cleaning power is good with cold water but with very warm it's absolutely awesome!

Just a bit of a pain having to make it up each time I use it but defo worth it :thumb:


----------



## 123HJMS

Bristle Hound said:


> Been mixing this at 8:1 dilute ratio with very warm but not hot water. The cleaning power is good with cold water but with very warm it's absolutely awesome!
> 
> Just a bit of a pain having to make it up each time I use it but defo worth it :thumb:


This is what I've been doing this winter also buddy :thumb: boil kettle and leave it to cool for 5-10 mins then mix ... it certainly enhances the cleaning ability


----------



## mike41

Bristle Hound said:


> Been mixing this at 8:1 dilute ratio with very warm but not hot water. The cleaning power is good with cold water but with very warm it's absolutely awesome!
> 
> Just a bit of a pain having to make it up each time I use it but defo worth it :thumb:





123HJMS said:


> This is what I've been doing this winter also buddy :thumb: boil kettle and leave it to cool for 5-10 mins then mix ... it certainly enhances the cleaning ability


Tried it this way last night,there was a mahoosive bird sh1t on my front quarter as well as a week's worth of general muck and road grime over the car, so I mixed up a couple of litres worth at 8:1 in the pressure sprayer with v.hot water and headed up to the jetwash. Did the usual spray all round then back to the really manky bits for a second hit. Ten minutes later and a couple of tokens using only the cold water rinse left it looking 99% clean. Definitely worth the extra few minutes it takes to boil the kettle.:thumb:
Mike


----------



## RipVega

Will this remove bugs when used as a prewash?

Should it go on a wet car or dry?


----------



## s29nta

dry car mate:thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Definitely dry as s29nta correctly states


----------



## RipVega

Thanks. And does it shift bugs?


----------



## s29nta

it will help soften them so when you power wash down after you should find they come off better.


----------



## pxr5

I've got some VP Advance Neutral Snow Foam, which I use in a pressure sprayer at 20:1. Works really well as a pre-wash. Is it worth getting some of this as well or is ANSF as good.


----------



## lightningslow

Can you use this straight in a pressure washed shampoo tank?


----------



## MDC250

lightningslow said:


> Can you use this straight in a pressure washed shampoo tank?


Better in a pump sprayer IMO, I only use a cheap one from Fleabay and it does the trick :thumb:


----------



## P.M.J.

pxr5 said:


> I've got some VP Advance Neutral Snow Foam, which I use in a pressure sprayer at 20:1. Works really well as a pre-wash. Is it worth getting some of this as well or is ANSF as good.


IMHO, ANSF performs even better.


----------



## pxr5

P.M.J. said:


> IMHO, ANSF performs even better.


Thanks mate - simple answer, and I'll stick with the ANSF - good stuff too. Thought I may be missing something with Citrus Pre Wash.


----------

